# Nobody seems to want to perch



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I just moved my first guys out into their new coop and they now know they're suppose to go in at night but they don't get quite all the way in. They kind of just gather in the doorway, but I figure that's just they're still not used to the routine or sure of what to do...? 

My biggest thing though is when I let them in they all huddle around the shut door and chirp because some will try to lay down and others will step on them as they try to find a spot too. I have left a small low perch in there that I used when they were younger and were just starting to perch but the times that I've looked in one them at night they're not using it.. They're still all together sleeping by the door. They always slept on the perch when I had them in the brooder, but now nothing.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh and I'm pretty sure it's not the cold or anything because they have all their feathers and the temps have been in the upper 60's at night :/


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

How long have you had them in their new coop? 
Mine didn't perch for two weeks or more after moving them.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

gmos719 said:


> How long have you had them in their new coop?
> Mine didn't perch for two weeks or more after moving them.


Only about a week maybe. I just thought it was strange they didn't just perch like they had, but I guess it's not to uncommon


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope, not uncommon at all. They are adjusting to their new area. I find all young chickens take time to adjust from brooder to coop, and they tend to panic at dark.
Some take a lot longer to learn how to roost than others and some never do, like my silkies and showgirls


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

What you can do (it's what I do) is go in after dark and everyone is settled. Grab them gently in the dark and put them on the perches. Takes a couple nights but waking up in that area helps.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> What you can do (it's what I do) is go in after dark and everyone is settled. Grab them gently in the dark and put them on the perches. Takes a couple nights but waking up in that area helps.


I think I'll try that! Thanks!


----------

